# New Tool Box



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Was tired of my old tools and storage so decided for a little upgrade in the garage.

Opted for Halfords Industrial 3 piece chest set. RRP of £810 but picked up for £400 on trade. Stands over 5ft tall.

Also got lots of new Halfords professional tools with life time warranty and some Draper stuff. Was looking at snap-on stuff but why too expensive for the casual DIY car mechanic like myself. I did modify the chest set though by removing all the original Halfords stickers and logos and putting my own comical stickers on .


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

Used that very toolbox as my first toolbox as a pro mechanic. Highly rate it. Like the idea of the drawer identification stickers. Hopefully stands the test of time as mine did.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh and your organisation is brilliant sir.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice. I have just bought the 3 Professional red ones a few weeks ago, just need the tools to fill it now!!

The identification stickers are neat, I'll be doing the same once I have something to identify, lol!!


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

cheers, yes just used a brother Dymo printer with black on clear tape. There only about £30 and you can use them on all sorts.

Yes the draws are very good, ball bearing sliders on the draws and each will hold 35KG although i don't have anything that heavy in them.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice to see they now have a centre section option.
£400 with a trade cards not a bad price either iirc I paid 300 for the top and bottom sections a couple years back and its now over flowing.
Hum must resist buying another!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

M20fes said:


> cheers, yes just used a brother Dymo printer with black on clear tape. There only about £30 and you can use them on all sorts.
> 
> Yes the draws are very good, ball bearing sliders on the draws and each will hold 35KG although i don't have anything that heavy in them.


Dymo label maker you say?

We have one of these but I've never used it and always thought Dymo labels were the 'raised' type of labelling, that's how old I am!!

So, dug this bad boy out and it's a pretty neat bit of kit for printing off labels. Unfortunately, our labels our black lettering on a white background so I'm going to buy a roll of black on clear background.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant set-up there, very organised. [Hope you've got no young kids around, what with the sticker in pic 2. :lol:]


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Brilliant set-up there, very organised. [Hope you've got no young kids around, what with the sticker in pic 2. :lol:]


Nope safe in the garage, where nobody goes.


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice that, much deeper than the cheapos, nice shadow foam as well. The drawer labels are a big no no though.
A real man should know his toolbox inside out


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

RumblyTripod said:


> Nice that, much deeper than the cheapos, nice shadow foam as well. The drawer labels are a big no no though.
> A real man should know his toolbox inside out


i love the draw labels, iam forever goin in the wrong one


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Good work, I have the red top and bottom boxes and the big socket set, good quality for the price.
Where did you get the thick foam matting from? Mine are sat on non slip matting but quite like that


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

Didn't know they did a centre box gonna have to get me one of those 

Do you know how much you paid for the centre bit I have a trade card so would be good to know if you don't mind 

Thanks


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm selling a brand new (unopened in original packaging) top box for £170 mate, exactly like the one in the link below. The middle box you mention is £200 in Halfords.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring-tr...s-industrial-6-drawer-ball-bearing-tool-chest

(Mods, I hope this is ok mention this on here, if not please advise me, thanks)


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

the middle box is £160 with trade card


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Yer, wished I had a trade card, that's a healthy discount.

The middle box only has 3 drawers where the top box has 6 and an opening top cabinet as well so more than twice as much space for an extra tenner, lol.:thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

alexm3uk said:


> the middle box is £160 with trade card


Is it possible to get a trade card if you're not in the trade? :thumb:


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

im not in the trade but my brother law is 

a piece of headed note paper with something on there saying I'm a training mechanic at whatever company they work for and 5mins later I had a trade card in my hand job done 

so if you know someone in the trade just get them to put something on headed note paper ,easy


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

dstill said:


> Yer, wished I had a trade card, that's a healthy discount.
> 
> The middle box only has 3 drawers where the top box has 6 and an opening top cabinet as well so more than twice as much space for an extra tenner, lol.:thumb:


i have top and bottom cabs already mate otherwise i would have yours good price


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ferted said:


> Is it possible to get a trade card if you're not in the trade? :thumb:


I did Shaun, blagged one at Halfords, Worksop, when I had my van in for a service. I just told them that I'd lost my trade card a couple of years ago and they simply sorted me another one out, no questions asked!!


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok the middle sections are on sale £100 50% off 

Just reserved mine


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I think I'm going to order one of the middle boxes this weekend, should keep me going for another year! Just remember not to use your trade card or it cancels out the offer price.



M20fes said:


> i love the draw labels, iam forever goin in the wrong one


I made up labels for mine one quiet nightshift, hasn't really helped me though, 99% of the time I still go into the wrong drawer, I even know it's the wrong drawer but still open it. It's just a 'thing' :lol:.

Edit:- just looked on the Halfords site, shows up as £100 on the tool chest page but £200 when you click on it and reserve .


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the very same but with no awesome stickers!
I don't have a trade card but i picked it up for £349 with the middle box included free.
Handily right after my birthday.
Did not fit in my CC though had to enlist the help of my grandads land cruiser to get the bottom box home!


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

already back up to full price glad i got my 2 for 200

tried the trade card but made no difference but im happy


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I bought the lower one years ago when I started my apprenticeship including delivery for 150. Then I bought the red version top box for 100. This was with my trade card.

I love there boxes. I keep the rollers well oiled as they don't roll as well after a while.

Have you filled your box?


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

footfistart said:


> Have you filled your box?


I'm in middle of car resto at mo so one is full of tools the other is full of car parts nut bolts clips etc

Think I have 2 empty draws so mite have to buy more tools 😀


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice! I've got one of these at home and can't fault it


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice, I got the green one to brighten up the garage a bit!


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

I have the same 3 boxes at work and cant really fault them for the price.
Always ask if cheaper with trade card first as sometimes it is,only some times..

I just hate the stickers halfords put on them a pig to get off...


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Can i ask where you got the drawer foam from?///


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

As a side note Costo sell a Brother Dymo labeller for less than a tenner. :thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

markyt001 said:


> can i ask where you got the drawer foam from?///


bump !!!


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

Halfords have the middle sections back on sale people &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

M20fes said:


> cheers, yes just used a brother Dymo printer with black on clear tape. There only about £30 and you can use them on all sorts.
> 
> Yes the draws are very good, ball bearing sliders on the draws and each will hold 35KG although i don't have anything that heavy in them.


I stick my Dyno labels to magnetic tape so I can move then to different drawers when I move tools around.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

alexm3uk said:


> Halfords have the middle sections back on sale people ��


Cheers, reserved one to pick up on Tuesday. Been looking out for this on offer for a while to go with the top and bottom ones I already have.


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

middle sections back on sale again ends sunday 
http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...e-chest?cm_re=slides-_-slide+2-_-3drawerchest


----------

